# Theresa May Takes Office



## Diabeticliberty

I just watched her speech on BBC News 24 and I have to say love or hate the woman she certainly ain't no duck egg. I personally felt her speech was a grasp for voters in the centre of British Politics and dare I say it disavowed Labour voters who don't find Corbyn's ultra left wing agenda all that palatable. Early days indeed but the next few months should prove interesting if nothing else. Would I personally vote for her in a general election? I don't know just yet, I really don't 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-36570120#


----------



## grovesy

Yeah!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

grovesy said:


> Yeah!




A most minimalist reply. Please elaborate?


----------



## grovesy

I think she is aiming to shut the detractors up, and I feel she deliberately kept her head down during the referendum.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> I think she is aiming to shut the detractors up, and I feel she deliberately kept her head down during the referendum.


She mumbled at the beginning that she was for 'Remain', then you never heard another word from her - pretty clear she was hedging her bets. Mind you, rather her than Boris or Gove  Or Leadsom.


----------



## grovesy

Don't take Politicians at face value but having listened to Boris waffle on in phone-ins regularly when he was Mayor of London, I just regarded him as a buffon! The other 2 were not much better!
I doubt any of thoose will get a big job!


----------



## HOBIE

I would vote for her !   A T1 with attitude !


----------



## grovesy

Oh No , she has given Boris a Top Job!


----------



## trophywench

Ummmm - has she, off to Google what the Secretary actually does 'off his own bat'.  Oh Quel Surprise! - can't find anything .....

I rather think he'll be on a tight rein there .....


----------



## SB2015

It will need to be a VERY short rein!!!!


----------



## Northerner

*Britain's new foreign secretary Boris Johnson: a career of international gaffes*
From likening Hillary Clinton to ‘a sadistic nurse in a mental hospital’ to writing a poem in which the president of Turkey has sex with a goat, Johnson has made a name for himself around the world

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jul/14/boris-johnson-life-xenophobic-gaffes


----------



## Andy HB

grovesy said:


> Oh No , she has given Boris a Top Job!



I hope, in all sincerity, that underneath Boris's clownish gaff prone exterior there is a real person of substance. If so, then foreign politicians will be foolish to underestimate him.

He must have something in him to have got this far! Not just that he's a toff (I don't think people give top jobs to stupid toffs no matter how well connected they are).

Meanwhile, I'll have to try and re-watch his episode of "Who do you think you are". I seem to remember it was quite an interesting European adventure.


----------



## Andy HB

Regarding Teresa May being installed as PM, I am soooooooo pleased that it didn't have to wait until September!! I also think that she was the best of the bunch available.

Maybe there is also an opportunity for Diabetes UK to get heard at the highest level. But they need to make sure that they're making the right noises at the same time.

Andy


----------



## grovesy

I think he has been given it to make a pigs ear of it and then May can distance herself from the fall out!
I am listening to a discussion about him on the radio and the opinion seems to be 50/50!


----------



## Northerner

Best news for me is that Osborne is out of the government and on the back benches - only 12 months ago he was being touted as a front-runner for PM!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Best news for me is that Osborne is out of the government and on the back benches - only 12 months ago he was being touted as a front-runner for PM!


I have just heard someone on the radio saying they were sitting next to him at dinner last year and he was planning on being next Prime Minister! I am waiting to see who we get as Health Secretary!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

grovesy said:


> I have just heard someone on the radio saying they were sitting next to him at dinner last year and he was planning on being next Prime Minister! I am waiting to see who we get as Health Secretary!




Anybody but Gove and if we are really lucky she might move Hunt. Minister for needlework and knitting patterns might suit Mr Hunt better than health


----------



## grovesy

I have heard pundits saying she might leave Gove where he is to finish his changes in justice!


----------



## Northerner

*Robert Moore,* ITV’s Washington correspondent, says the appointment of Boris Johnson as foreign secretary has gone down badly with the White House. Here’s an extract from his blog.

To put it politely, it has not gone down well. Don’t even listen to the State Department spokesman saying it is *business as usual*.

The President’s foreign policy team read and was deeply offended by the *Boris article* that talked of Barack Obama as “incoherent, inconsistent and downright hypocritical ... a part-Kenyan President.”

You can say it doesn’t much matter. President Obama has only six months left in office. But I don’t think that Mrs Clinton will view him differently.

One veteran Obama official put it this way: Brexit has diminished Britain in this town. Germany is now going to be more central to US policy in Europe. That is doubly true with the Boris appointment.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

She has made a very shrewd move with his appointment. Boris will not be able to pass wind without asking for her tacit authority.  She has a strong Brexiteer in a high profile position. This should serve to keep the xenophobic looney's muzzled for a while. Osborne, Gove and now Nicky Morgan all out. I wouldn't be surprised if she now doesn't try to work out a way to call a snap election while Labour is still trying to find the hole in its arse. Shrewd woman indeed. I don't necessarily like her and then I dont necessarily dislike her. She does seem to know exactly what she is doing and how best to do it.


----------



## grovesy

Hunt is out!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

grovesy said:


> Hunt is out!



I have changed my mind. The woman is an absolute goddess


----------



## grovesy

I still have reservations on her as she was the Equivalent of Hunt to the Police, and in the last week they debated  twice in the commons the position of EU immigrants already here, and she did not attend, and sent a guy forgot his name but he was talking from the hymn sheet , this was despite all parties agreeing for some clarification!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

All joking aside I have massive reservations about her. Getting rid of Hunt and Gove though does improve her standing considerably in my own eyes. The Bojo appointment looks a bit crackers on the face of it but I suspect she may be playing a longer game.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> I still have reservations on her as she was the Equivalent of Hunt to the Police, and in the last week they debated  twice in the commons the position of EU immigrants already here, and she did not attend, and sent a guy forgot his name but he was talking from the hymn sheet , this was despite all parties agreeing for some clarification!


Things will emerge as time progresses, no doubt. At the moment everyone is caught on a headlong rush of changes, it will take a bit of time to settle. Most telling will be if and how she puts the fine words in her speech into practice - they practically mirrored what Cameron said, but never achieved, in his conference speeches.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jeremy Hunt is staying as health minister


----------



## grovesy

Oh they did say he had gone at one point!


----------



## Northerner

Bad move, Hunt is toxic as Health Minister


----------



## Northerner

*Stephen Crabb has resigned as work and pensions secretary*
*Stephen Crabb *has resigned as work and pensions secretary, saying it is “in the best interests of my family”.

So, he was running for leader, now he's not even able to be a minister?


----------



## trophywench

Better to have him doing nowt than anything half heartedly IMHO.  What a lame excuse, when really he's just bloody sulking.

I'm amazed she's left Hunt.  Mind you - I wouldn't want the job with all the B trouble he's caused.  Would you?  I thought maybe Anna Soubry might get it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

trophywench said:


> Better to have him doing nowt than anything half heartedly IMHO.  What a lame excuse, when really he's just bloody sulking.
> 
> I'm amazed she's left Hunt.  Mind you - I wouldn't want the job with all the B trouble he's caused.  Would you?  I thought maybe Anna Soubry might get it.




I completely agree with the sulking thing. As regards health, I doubt very much whether she would find anybody who would want to go within a thousand miles of the thing after the extremely poor relationship between junior doctors and management that Hunt as worked so tirelessly to nurture and grow into a whopping pile of complete and utter acrimony. I don't have so much of a problem with a Conservative Government since at the moment the country has no other credible alternative and the way Labour are going will not have an alternative in the next hundred years. I just cannot abide Jeremy Hunt.


----------



## trophywench

Snap!


----------



## grovesy

Well when they thought he was gone they were tipping Dr. Woolston for the job.


----------



## Northerner

The news of Boris' appointment isn't being received well abroad  

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jul/14/boris-johnson-foreign-secretary-view-from-abroad


----------



## Austin Mini

Diabeticliberty said:


> She has made a very shrewd move with his appointment. Boris will not be able to pass wind without asking for her tacit authority.  She has a strong Brexiteer in a high profile position. This should serve to keep the xenophobic looney's muzzled for a while. Osborne, Gove and now Nicky Morgan all out. I wouldn't be surprised if she now doesn't try to work out a way to call a snap election while Labour is still trying to find the hole in its arse. Shrewd woman indeed. I don't necessarily like her and then I dont necessarily dislike her. She does seem to know exactly what she is doing and how best to do it.



Why on earth would she need to call a snap election?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I think Dr Dolittle would


Austin Mini said:


> Why on earth would she need to call a snap election?




Erm let  me think about that one.......Jeremy Corbyn could not lead a herd of sheep through a farm gate and his party, if you follow the majority of political commentators risks breaking up. This makes Labour extremely weak at the moment and nobody would vote for them. It makes some political sense therefore, at least to me to call an election why your opposition is at its weakest and they have absolute zero chance in a general election. The obvious obstacles to this are the fact that the population of the UK appear to be a bit cheesed off with voting at the moment and are politically quite tired. The other obstacle is the fact that we now have a 5 year fixed term parliament although there are measures in place to circumvent this situation.


----------



## Northerner

I have to say, I don't see why she would call an election given that they still have nearly 4 years of this parliament to go. Yes, they'd probably win but that's not assured - they may end up without a majority depending on how bizarrely the populace chooses to vote. Might as well hang on to power for 4 years and cement the changes you wanted to put in place in the coalition.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Northerner said:


> I have to say, I don't see why she would call an election given that they still have nearly 4 years of this parliament to go. Yes, they'd probably win but that's not assured - they may end up without a majority depending on how bizarrely the populace chooses to vote. Might as well hang on to power for 4 years and cement the changes you wanted to put in place in the coalition.




You are in every likelihood absolutely correct in your suggestion. My thinking is however that she must have considered the fact that after the big red Article 50 button is pushed the ride in Britain is likely to start getting all rather bumpy. I suspect that she may suspect that when this occurs and people start to realise how much trouble we are actually in she might cop for the blame with some of the national red tops claiming that she was appointed and not voted in. Perhaps might be better then to get yourself voted and seal the proverbial deal.  Following an election though Corbyn will be toast so maybe it does suit her purposes better to have him cling on like grim death and then when things do go a bit chaotic and following this a general election is due she will still have no credible opposition and she will get another 5 years in office. Corbyn will still be toast though.


----------



## Northerner

The Diabetes Fairy is sad to see that her friend in High Places, Oliver Letwin, is out on his ear. Still, he might have more time now to devote to @pottersusan and her case for a CGM


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Northerner said:


> The Diabetes Fairy is sad to see that her friend in High Places, Oliver Letwin, is out on his ear. Still, he might have more time now to devote to @pottersusan and her case for a CGM
> 
> View attachment 1564




Explain please?


----------



## grovesy

He is her MP and she is trying to get NHS funding for CGM !


----------



## pottersusan

Diabeticliberty said:


> Explain please?


When I met Oliver Letwin, my MP, the Diabetes Fairy came along for the ride. Oliver wrote to my local CCG in support of my quest for funding for a cgm. It didn't do the job, but he is being kept in the loop with 'progress'. Which reminds me I need to let him know I'm changing consultant and I hope there will be another application.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Whenever I have seen him interviewed he always seemed like a bit of a twit. It  seems though from reading a bit about him that he is not frightened to graft a bit. Is he a decent feller?


----------



## Northerner

Diabeticliberty said:


> Whenever I have seen him interviewed he always seemed like a bit of a twit. It  seems though from reading a bit about him that he is not frightened to graft a bit. Is he a decent feller?


He went up in my estimation by agreeing to be photographed with the DF - obviously not afraid of it being brought up in a scandal some time in the future!


----------



## Flower

When I first saw the picture I hoped it might come in handy as a bargaining tool for Susan if he got promoted to high office, seems he's heading the wrong way !


----------



## trophywench

Yeah, hoped he would have had Tess's ear to bend - she ought to be sympathetic.

Wonder if she'd like any advice about the effects stress has on BG and how to manage it?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I saw on Channel 4 News tonight that rather than spending tomorrow in London and doing speeches surrounded by her political allies she is instead going to Scotland in an attempt to address the issues regarding Scotland and the rest of the UK and the Brexit issues. I don't think she will get an easy time of it. At least she appears to be going directly to the problem and attempting to take steps to address it. I know it is very early days indeed but I think she might surprise the whole world and make a half decent job of it. She certainly does not appear to be frightened to try. As a country we have little other option than her.


----------



## trophywench

Read somewhere this morning, 'We have May and Hammond - where's Clarkson?' LOL


----------



## Northerner

trophywench said:


> Read somewhere this morning, 'We have May and Hammond - where's Clarkson?' LOL


http://news.sky.com/story/jeremy-clarkson-considering-bid-to-be-mp-10434331

!!!


----------



## zuludog

For most of my life I voted Labour, until I changed to UKIP, but I have to say that Theresa May seems to be one of the best and most decisive politicians we have at the moment; I have no objection to her being PM

As I wanted to Leave I went to a rally by Boris, and, though this might sound a bit odd, in real life he was just like he appears on TV. But the way he dealt with questions, and a TV reporter that didn't want to shut up showed that underneath the bumbling image he was pretty sharp
As for him becoming Foreign Secretary, perhaps we need a politician that's prepared to speak their mind


----------



## grovesy

I wondered wether she really believes what she said in her speech, if it is has she been suppressing here true beliefs for years!


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> I wondered wether she really believes what she said in her speech, if it is has she been suppressing here true beliefs for years!


Not much different from the speech Cameron made last year:



> The British people are decent, sensible, reasonable…
> 
> …and they just want a government that supports the vulnerable, backs those who do the right thing and helps them get on in life.
> 
> Good jobs; a decent home; better childcare; controlled immigration; lower taxes so there’s more money at the end of the month…
> 
> …an NHS that’s there for them, 7 days a week; great schools; dignity in retirement…
> 
> …that is what people want and that is what we will deliver.
> 
> The party of working people, the party for working people – today, tomorrow, always.



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...5-david-camerons-speech-in-full-a6684656.html

Empty words from him, we'll have to wait and see from her


----------



## grovesy

Yeah it will all come out in the fullness of time!


----------



## HOBIE

Camron got us out of a right crash that LABOUR made. Banking, Toney B has got a lot to answer for has he not !   He thought he would be like Thatcher in Falklands.  Russia could not sort Afghans out but oh no Toney could  & labour leader now wont even sing the anthem. Politics


----------



## Copepod

Please be aware that libelous posts will result in this thread being locked. Although incorrect spellings and missing capital letters for political parties means there was no libel in Hobie's last post! Labour = a UK political party; labour = work.


----------



## trophywench

The BANKERS caused the banking crisis Hobie - on their own unaided by ANY political parties.  I am sick to death of people such as yourself still blaming it on Labour - they did NOT do it!!  If Gordon flipping Brown hadn't acted as quickly as he did at the time - we'd be in a FAR worse state than we are now.  Here's me - never a Labour, Tory, Liberal nor any other party supporter - having to state the facts. 

I don't care what affiliations (well almost LOL) my MP has - does he do the job well is THE only arbiter.

The Labour party to be 100% fair to them however - had succeeded in almost finishing another job they started - reform of the NHS - of which the staff and everyone were mighty suspicious - but then they started to see how it was working out, and that was extremely well - when the Tories got in and completely wrecked it.


----------



## pottersusan

Diabeticliberty said:


> Whenever I have seen him interviewed he always seemed like a bit of a twit. It  seems though from reading a bit about him that he is not frightened to graft a bit. Is he a decent feller?



I must confess I was pleasantly surprised when I met him. Up until then I had a very low opinion of him. He had done (or had done) his homework, about why I was seeing him. He did exactly what he said he would, in a very tight time frame. I feel confident that if I need to seek further support he will be on the case. He does seem to be a good constituency MP.


----------



## pottersusan

trophywench said:


> Yeah, hoped he would have had Tess's ear to bend - she ought to be sympathetic.
> 
> Wonder if she'd like any advice about the effects stress has on BG and how to manage it?



I bet she has a pump and cgm that talk to each other!


----------



## Matt Cycle

They all come out with same old bollocks when they get in, remember Thatcher in 1979 quoting St Francis of Assisi - "Where there is discord, may we bring harmony. Where there is error, may we bring truth. Where there is doubt, may we bring faith. And where there is despair, may we bring hope."  What an unfunny joke that turned out to be.


----------



## ypauly

We can all look back and find mistakes, that's easy I've done it for years but with May on one side and Corbyn on the other we may get two clear visions and paths into the future for people to make a real choice. All the current turmoil could bring with it a great opportunity that we should grasp.


----------



## Andy HB

Matt Cycle said:


> They all come out with same old bollocks when they get in, remember Thatcher in 1979 quoting St Francis of Assisi - "Where there is discord, may we bring harmony. Where there is error, may we bring truth. Where there is doubt, may we bring faith. And where there is despair, may we bring hope."  What an unfunny joke that turned out to be.



I'm pretty sure that she was just talking about the conservative party wasn't she?  For ten years or so, she succeeded!


----------

